# Now this is how you play



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

We should all watch/listen, and learn from this technique. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCzUMjCykn8

But seriously, I couldn't stop laughing when I read about this in Guitar Player Magazine last month and watched some of the videos. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Seriously, this is worth bumping. It's really funny.
I know I used a title that doesn't make you want to look. And, I probably should have done it in the open mic forum; but I thought I was being witty.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, that StSanders is in my subscription list. I don't want to miss a new "shreds" vid. My favourite is still the EVH one where he throws in the Iron Man riff out of the blue. Although the the Iron Maiden one is funny with the circus music finale.


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow-Thats the most interesting stuff that guy has done in years!
Does anyone know the name of the disc/song and where I can get the tab?




Im workin on this one right now!! Carlos is one of my faves.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNoZg9kl-zE


----------

